# البحيرات الشمسية Solar pond:



## Omer kalil (5 نوفمبر 2006)

البحيرات الشمسية عبارة عن بحيرات مالحة يزداد تركيز الملح مع عمق البحيرة، ويستخدم الملح لأحداث استقرارية للمائع مع تدرجات الكثافة المركزة. واستخدمت هذه البحيرات لجمع وتخزين الطاقة الشمسية، إذ يتركز الماء المالح في قعر البحيرة والماء الصافي على سطح البحيرة وإذا كان الماء صافيا بدرجة تكفي لنفاذ أشعة الشمس إلى قعر البحيرة فأنه سيتم خزن الطاقة الحرارية في المنطقة السفلى ذات التركيز الملحي العالي.
تتكون البحيرة الشمسية من ثلاث طبقات ، فالطبقة الأولى والواقعة في أعلى البحيرة تسمى الطبقة السطحية (Surface layer) وتكون قليلة العمق ( حوالي 0.1 m ( وهي ذات تركيز ملحي قليل جدا (اقل من 1000 ppm)، أما الطبقة الثانية والواقعة تحت الطبقة السطحية فهي الطبقة العازلة (Insulation layer) وهي طبقة متدرجة الملوحة مع العمق تتدرج فيها الملوحة إلى أن تصل إلى 20000 ppm ويتراوح عمقها بين m 0.5 إلى 0.7 m وتعمل هذه الطبقة على منع تسرب الحرارة إلى الأعلى، أما الطبقة الأخيرة والواقعة في اسفل البحيرة فتدعى بالطبقة الخازنة (Storage layer) وتكون فيها الملوحة متجانسة وعالية تصل إلى اكثر من 20000 ppm.
تنفذ الأشعة الشمسية خلال طبقات البحيرة إذ يتم امتصاص اكبر كمية ممكنة من الإشعاع الشمسي الواصل إلى منطقة الخزن ويمكن أن تصل درجة حرارة المحلول الملحي بعد فترة من الزمن الى حوالي 95oC. تفقد الحرارة من المنطقة الخازنة إلى الأعلى عن التوصيل فقط. ولان الموصلية الحرارية للماء قليلة فأن كمية التسرب الحراري إلى الأعلى تكون قليلة. تتميز البحيرات الشمسية بفوائد كثيرة متمثلة بدرجات حرارة التشغيل العالية نسبيا و إمكانية الخزن لفترات طويلة والكلفة القليلة بالمقارنة مع المنظومات الشمسية الأخرى، إضافة إلى ذلك فأن درجة الحرارة في قاع البحيرة تبقى ثابتة خلال الليل والنهار وذلك لكبر مساحة البحيرة ولهذا نستطيع الحصول على طاقة حرارية مستمرة.


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

م. عمر الف شكر لك اخي الكريم على كرمك معنا

اتمنى ان تذكر لنا المصدر وان كان الموضوع مدعم بصور فسيكون افضل:31: 

 تحياتي


----------



## إبراهيم الطويل (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه الفكرة عن البحيرات الشمسية
فانا أجري ابحات عنها وارجوا ان تعطوامعلومات اوسع


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

واليكم هذا الملف المرفق


----------



## MISS P!NK (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سلمى هدية (22 يناير 2012)

موضوع مميز شكرا لك 
و شكرا لك د محمد على الملف


----------

